# Cant go on pizza date:what do i say?



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

I was invited to go out for pizza w/my guy and a bunch of ppl and they thought i was being a party pooper for not coming. If this situation comes up again or he asks me why i didnt go, what do I say? How can i possibly explain like a good lie. Im a horrible liar. What do I do? My excuse last time was tht my sister was over and tht I had alot of laundry to do and it would take me forever to get ready. That sounds so lame!My dilemma is that I have (small intestine bacterial overgrowth) SIBO and pizza bothers me. If I eat pizza I'll pay for it. I'll get embarrassing gas and in a few hours start to smell musty. It's gross and I really dont want to go into all that with him. But another question i have is When? When is it time to tell ur guy about ur problem and what do u tell them? The minimum? So to recap Questions 1)How do I explain why I dont want to go out for pizza?2) When is it okay to tell ur guy about ur ibs-like issues?3)What do u tell ur guy when it is time to tell him?


----------



## Curtis in Ohio (Oct 18, 2010)

1. I usually say that I have "stomach issues" and can't eat pizza. I never go into details with friend.2 and 3. I'm too old (and a guy) to answer these.


----------



## EDeShong (Dec 13, 2010)

Well, I told my boyfriend of 2 years and 2 months (I'm seventeen, we aren't together anymore...but) when I first began talking to him. We got into the subject of health issues, and I brought up mine, and he was totally okay with them. Him and his mother even helped me come up with a diet, and even bought me GERD and IBS OTC meds when I stayed at their house... haha, funny I know. But, they were accepting, and you're date should be, too. I mean, that doesn't make you who you are just because you have health issues. Maybe you could go to another place to eat, you'd still be with them, at least.


----------



## MEF (May 29, 2010)

You could always say pizza makes you feel nautious, which seems to be less embarrassing, otherwise, I would just be honest about the reason, but not go into too much detail, like the person above has said.


----------



## mania (Jul 29, 2010)

When I don't want to get into it, rather than explaining my intolerance's and IBS, I just say I'm allergic.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have to say that we guys will excuse almost any kind of behaviour to hang with a beautiful girl. Man, if the woman I was asking out couldn't eat pizza, I would be asking for the list of restaurants she liked. Eating pizza alone is nowhere near as fun as a sushi bar with you. Trust me.Mark


----------



## everythingishorrible (Jan 26, 2011)

;


----------



## BrandonL (Mar 27, 2011)

searching4answers said:


> So to recap Questions 1)How do I explain why I dont want to go out for pizza?2) When is it okay to tell ur guy about ur ibs-like issues?3)What do u tell ur guy when it is time to tell him?


1) "I can't eat pizza, it always makes me feel sick." It's not a lie, it's the truth and it's short and to the point. Who's going to argue with that (unless that person really doesn't care about you)?2+3) I always tell any person I'm dating that I have a stomach problem. My story goes like this, "Yeah, so my little sister and I - she's 12 - we both inherited the stomach problems in the family and so I can't eat some foods." And, I'm really straightforward, so I always tell them I get diarrhea and nausea, etc, because it doesn't bother me to talk about me.







I understand that for some people it may be embarrassing to go into all the details, but you can always just say "Some things just really make me feel sick when I eat them, so I try to avoid eating those foods." Just tell the truth, because I feel you are also lying to yourself when you try to cover it up. People are mostly understanding and caring (especially someone who wants to date you).


----------



## cw_2009 (Apr 10, 2005)

u could say you dont like tomatoes...Is their anything else u could have from the resturant?


----------

